# how to socialize my 4.5 month old



## laniefly (May 25, 2012)

Luna is 4.5 months old and very very friendly with humans. She loves to meet people. Last weekend she stayed with my parents in florida while we took our kids to disneyworld for 3 days. She did good, but my nephew brought over his male hound dog ( which is much smaller) and she was really bothering it. She played super rough and would not leave the poor thing alone. I believe since she was bigger, she was trying to dominate it. Is this normal?
We took her to the dog park this week early morning on monday ( before a crowd) so we can start socializing her. She barked very loudly at all the adult dogs including a 3 year old much larger female GSD. I want her to not be afraid of other dogs, but also to not terrorize them. Any ideas?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

More time around other dogs would be good. She is not around them enough and when she is, she is over excited. Get into a group training class. That is great for socializing around other people and dogs. Also teaches them to listen to you through distractions, which is great.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

*Puppy Classes*

I just enrolled Abbey in Puppy Classes at Petsmart...our first Beginner class is tonight, im very excited about it. She will be 4 months on Friday...she is already about 35lbs...

BUt after talking to the Vet and a trainer at our local shelter where i volunteered....socialization is key, i had a GSD before Abbey, she passed last November at 11.5, so i have experience, but this little whipper snapper is throwing me for a loop....i dont want problems when she is 85lbs...Some good advice i received was every day make a different event where she can be around people and animals, coming and going...this past Saturday we had a block party and i couldnt keep her outside the whole time because of the heat, i would take her out, then bring her in to cool off etc...but there were kids, loud music, and people...kids riding bikes and scooters, and she handled it like an old pro...she was good not to jump on the kids...and loved all the attention she was getting from everyone....but sometimes, NOT all the time she will meet a dog or person, and her hair will go up and she barks when we are on a walk...not a meanbark, an im "unsure" bark...so i do not want a fearful dog on my hands, so Petsmart it is...
Cant wait to see all the other puppies there tonight...
Maybe you can find someone you know with a balanced dog and they can play together. Although Abbey lives with an Eskie, she outweighs him by 15 lbs already...so its tricky for me...and i have to constantly supervise as she doesnt know her own strength, and my poor 11 year old Eskie is looking at me like, "Why did we get another dog"...look...:help:

Good Luck and let us know how you make out..but classes are the way to go..to start.

Lorraine


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I am going to echo everyone else's advice with regard to get her out and in to a group training class. Sabra, my GSD puppy, is 15 weeks old and I have a multiple dog household. However, my older dogs really do not appreciate the antics and teeth of a puppy. So, off to puppy socialization class we went three weeks ago. In addition, she is slated to start a class on September 9th and a third on September 13th (different locations, trainers, etc). My philosophy is, at this age, get them everywhere that you can safely for all of the exposures that you can.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My pup is the same, despite my taking her to flyball several times a week, puppy class and also hanging out with her at schutzhund training. Part of the problem is in flyball and schutzhund, they spend the majority of their time in crates, and not actually meeting other dogs. Then in puppy class, they do have a few minutes to play at liberty, but most of the time is spent working on training.

She's in her first day of doggy daycare today. I'm anxious to see if I have a tired/happy puppy tonight, but I think if you need socialization, that is a good way to go, if they can be introduced in smaller groups.

I'd look into finding a good daycare place and maybe let her go one day a week, or even for part of a day. That is nothing but playtime with other dogs, all day, so she'll for sure get lots of exposure to other pups and be tired and happy when she gets home. 

Good luck, my pup is 4 months old this coming Saturday, so i know how much work it is! Also, if you don't have kids, make sure you spend lots of time at parks & splash pads. My pup was fine until a toddler scared her, now she's a bit timid around kids, so we're working really hard at that now.

ETA: be very careful at leash free parks, because a lot of people with aggressive dogs think they will do the same as you, and socialize them that way. You don't want her to have a bad experience with a problem dog. Leash free parks are not the place for socializing aggressive dogs, but a lot of people think this is the best way to do it. I think a daycare is a better bet, where it's supervised and the dogs are all temperament screened and UTD on vaccines.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You probably need to determine whether you want a dog who plays with other dogs or a dog who ignores them. My best success is with just having your dog learn to be completely neutral. 

Beau (one year) has never had a puppy play time once he left his litter. He was exposed to adult dogs who had good dog manners though. I have no problems at all with him around other dogs - he is mildly interested and does great on meet and greets (a neighbors Welsh Terrier pup can climb all over him) but all play is with me. 

*But that is ONE school of thought*. I have just personally been happier NOT trying to have GSDs who play with other dogs outside of their home pack. To us socializing around other dogs meant a lot of exposure to them just like everything else but *yawn* they are not overly interesting.


----------



## laniefly (May 25, 2012)

Thank you for all the replies. I think I will look into puppy classes and see what we can sign her up for. I have 2 children ages 9 and 11 that she loves. we took her camping last week at public campsite. Lots of people and other dogs around. She did okay. It just worries me since she never barked before at people or dogs and suddenly she is doing it alot. She has started barking at strangers now as well. Not necessarily in an agressive way, but I get alot of dirty looks.


----------



## laniefly (May 25, 2012)

I guess I should elaborate on the now barking at strangers. On the camping trip, she barked at pretty much everyone who came in our "area". She also barked at the lady who reigstered us for the campsite. This is all very new to me....as we have had her since she was 8 weeks old and usually LOVES meeting new people. So much so , she usally pees haha. I just cant tell if this is her becoming more aware of people/strangers/other dogs or if it is a problem starting.

We do socialize her often as possible. Walks in the neighborhood, beach, trips to pet smart etc. The dog park is a new things for us...I have always been leery. We go when there are not a hige amt of other dogs there and keep her on leash for a bit to see how she does.

I do think the training/puppy classes would be beneifical. I guess I am just tyring to figure out what has changed to make her suddenly start acting different...or if this is a normal part of growing up.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

We have just been taking our pup to different places so she can get familiar with dogs, people, not playing, working, sitting quietly, etc. 

We have taken her every where from a family camp trip for the day to our farmers market to many different pet stores to just walking outside stores. We are taking her to the county fair Thursday as she is our daughter's 4-H dog. We took her last night and worked her in the dog arena, walked her around the dog barn and put her on the dog bench. 

I hope she enjoys fair


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The key is socialization and training. My pup is 11.5 months. She started puppy classes at 13 weeks. Besides finishing four classes, two workshops, and qualifying for schutzhund, I also took her (still do) anywhere that I can. She is starting agility in 3 weeks...can't wait I take her through drive thru's, to the park, to the gas station, and anywhere else I can think of that has movement, people(big and small), and dogs She doesn't bark or lunge, she is more of a silent watcher. She is perfect to go somewhere and people watch Just today we went to the park. She got to experience a small(but quiet, yes a quiet small dog) running along her owners bike, a woman walking a reactive older GSD mix, ducks, kids, joggers, etc. She did two things I was proud of...one was a jogger that had to run within inches of her to bypass other people, he was right on top of her and she just looked at him. The other was a family walking with a little girl(2 years old), that immediately tried to run up to my dog, dad caught her in time and she walked about a foot away from my dog, talking to her the whole time...my dog never broke her sit, barked, or lunged...I'm sure she would have been happier if the little girl was able to pet her...Its things like this that make all training and socialization very worth it Just keep going forward..Good Luck!!


----------



## laniefly (May 25, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions. I looked at pet smart today to get a list of classes, but I am not sure it is exactly what I am looking for. It seemed to be gear more for potty training and other obedience behaviors, rather than socializing. I asked the employee and she said "they all get to socialize while in groups/training together". However, I just want to be sure this class will meet her Luna needs since I will be paying 100$ +. I am not worried about the cost, but I just dont want to waste our time or money. As far as obedience training goes, I am leery about pet store chains. Anyone have any experience as far as where to find a good trainer?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

laniefly said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. I looked at pet smart today to get a list of classes, but I am not sure it is exactly what I am looking for. It seemed to be gear more for potty training and other obedience behaviors, rather than socializing. I asked the employee and she said "they all get to socialize while in groups/training together". However, I just want to be sure this class will meet her Luna needs since I will be paying 100$ +. I am not worried about the cost, but I just dont want to waste our time or money. As far as obedience training goes, I am leery about pet store chains. Anyone have any experience as far as where to find a good trainer?


Any training class with a group of dogs will be a form of good socialization. We didn't even touch potty training in our classes. Go watch a couple classes and talk to the trainer. I got really lucky with mine. I went to Petsmart too, but my trainer went (from what I read all the time) above and beyond what she should have for working at Petsmart. She actually trains at a local club too and has done so for over 20 years. Her dogs are therapy dogs, compete in rally, and are titled. I felt that I got my money's worth easily. To this day when we go to Petsmart and my dog hears her voice, the ears go up and the tail starts going Since we finished all the classes they offered there I took a couple one day workshops at another place and a "teenage" class that we just finished...it cost double what Petsmart charged. Some places also offer drop ins and you can see what the trainer does.


----------



## guatemama07 (Nov 28, 2011)

laniefly said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. I looked at pet smart today to get a list of classes, but I am not sure it is exactly what I am looking for. It seemed to be gear more for potty training and other obedience behaviors, rather than socializing. I asked the employee and she said "they all get to socialize while in groups/training together". However, I just want to be sure this class will meet her Luna needs since I will be paying 100$ +. I am not worried about the cost, but I just dont want to waste our time or money. As far as obedience training goes, I am leery about pet store chains. Anyone have any experience as far as where to find a good trainer?



I have heard/read the same thing, to be "leery" of doing training someplace like Petsmart, but I decided to give it a try. I'm glad I did. It was a really good socialization experience for my 6-month-old pup. The trainer allowed/encouraged some play and socialization (this was a Puppy class.) 

I think you get out of a class what you put into it. The class is the time where you the owner are shown what to do and practice it with your dog, and also your dog interacts with other dogs. At home you practice and reinforce.

The $100 is just the first of the long-term investment in training. Next, my dog and I are doing a Basic Obedience class at a local obedience club. I figure that achieving a well-trained and socialized dog is going to involve several classes over time, lots of different experiences, and also doing some work with a private trainer. For us the Petsmart Puppy class was a fine way to start.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

This is my first GSD, and one thing I've learned, is that just because they are ok with one thing, doesn't mean they will still be ok with it next week. lol

Keep working really hard at the socializing. Even if she seems ok with kids, cars etc. keep taking her to splash pads, walk her down a busy street, take her to summer festivals so she can see/meet others.

My pup is doing the same thing now, barking at anything she feels is suspicious. We are working really hard on it, but sometimes I feel like it's hopeless! lol I do think some things are slowly getting better, so just keep at it. It's exhausting work, socializing.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

ive had navajo in classes since he was a pup..i take him to car shows, pet stores, and downtown, and the other day i took him to the fair park where they had a car sale...he let everyone pet him..and while he walked around he was in the heel position the whole time. i was so proud. 
he is started to bark at other dogs...so we are working on this still. he has such a deep bark everyone gets afraid of him.


----------



## BGFiege (Jan 31, 2014)

It's so good to read these answers. 
Our pup just turned 4.5mnths too, and within a week went from being really quiet and gentle to barking at anything and everything: microwave doors, reflections including his own, shadows, poop trash can, people walking past and anyone who walks through a door! Sometimes he is totally fine, loves dogs who are with their owners and gets on with family, even if he just meets them. Then other times he just barks for no reason,
we are socializing him with anyone we can, and we are always sure to let passersby know he is just a puppy and he is just learning to socialize. 

Something we got told by the vet which seems to help is to try and ignore him if you can but if he seems frightened then comfort him. For example we sat outside our local stsrbucks and let people know that he was learning to socialize and that he might bark but he isn't going to hurt them. Those With dogs, back at home, came straight over and were really helpful. He barked but as we ignored him he quietned down and*became*docile. With the microwave, I accidentally let something make a loud pop sound in there. So everytime we opened the door he barked, clearly got scared that one time. We picked him up and let him smell it the first time. Then when he barked again the next time we ignored him because this time he didnt seem scared, butwe realized he seemed to whimper the next time, we picked him up again and gave him reasurrenceand let him smell it again. After the 3rd round we saw he didnt make a sound, so we praised him for being quiet, same the 4th time. He now ignores it completely. Same with our coffegrinder, hair dryer, dishwasher, etc etc. 
I also loose patience sometimes and hate the dirty looks, but I remember one thing... he will learn more and more and will get better and will (fingers crossed) grow up to be a great behaved dog! Loads of patienceand hard workbut he is worth it!!

ps the bit thats getting me now is his new teeth coming through, he chews everything and is also grouchy because of that... maybe see if your pup is also having this and if he eats hard food see if he is eating properly still, he could just be hungry and moody pup!


----------

